# Pelvicachromis pulcher, HELP PLEASE!



## CherryBelly (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi fishkeepers,
So yesterday I became a happy owner of 2 dwarf Cichlids (Pelvicachromis pulcher).  
I asked the storekeeper for a couple, but i am not sure if they are a male and a female.
Could someone oplease clearify this for me? Because I've been seeing the bigger one (Fish 1) chasing the smaller one (Fish 2).
Their top fins are qoite pointy, but their tail is round shaped instead of a diamond shape (like males have) So what gender are they? :-? 












































Thanks in advance,

Cherry-Belly, :fish:


----------



## CherryBelly (Sep 18, 2015)

Fixed the images :roll:


----------



## CherryBelly (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm new to this forum, sorry.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

I moved your post to the correct forum. Hopefully someone will help, I'm unfamiliar with this species.


----------



## CherryBelly (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you very much.
They look like this when they're mature, you might know them as Kribensis?








(not my image)

Cheers


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I just haven't kept this species so I'm not familiar with differentiating sexes. 

Check out This article from the C-F Library on sexing them.


----------



## CherryBelly (Sep 18, 2015)

Deeda said:


> I just haven't kept this species so I'm not familiar with differentiating sexes.
> 
> Check out This article from the C-F Library on sexing them.


Thanks alot, so it seems that they are both male unfortunately  .
I'll go back to the petshop and ask if they can do something for me.


----------

